# Glass painting



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about glass painting. As an end of term present for her teacher my daughter wants to paint a glass plate with a "thank you" design and then make a cake to put on the plate.

Will normal glass painting paint work for this or will it wash off? 

Any tips to make this work - we hav eleft it till the last minute as usual  and I have never glass painted before :shrug: 

Nothing quite like a challenge LOL

Thank in advancce

hoggie


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

You can fire glass paintings (using glass paints that you get at craft shops...usually they state they're for tiles or such) in your oven to harden them. I'd put a "not dishwasher safe" label on it, tho.

I'm not sure about the 'stained glass' paints. should say if you can oven bake them on the label.

If the plate is clear, you can paint on the underside, then varnish with glass varnish. again...label not dishwasher safe. when doing this, you do the highlights first, then the background...backwards like...

couple of links of interest:
http://www.dickblick.com/zz029/08/ 
http://jurgeninc.com/ 
stained glass paints FAQ from Plaid


----------



## ARMORER (Nov 11, 2002)

besides painting look at glass etching with armor etch-just put it on and wash it off to etch the glass-use clear contact paper cut the design out etch peal it off-Keith


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's what my 5 yo came up with for her two teachers. Then we baked a chocolate cake to go on each plate 

hoggie


----------



## ARMORER (Nov 11, 2002)

lol wow great job and a really nice thang to do-thanks for sharing-Keith


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow. What an awesome gift for teachers. The kids did a really great job. Thanks for posting


----------

